# Experimental Aircraft of WW2 Germany



## chronister (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello! I received a copy of an article recently, which describes Adalbert Schmid's c. 1942 experimental aircraft propelled by flapping wings. According to the article, which appeared in the German magazine Weltluftfahrt after the war, this aircraft flew successfully a number of times despite the unusual means of propulsion. I'd like to know if anyone has more information about this project, or other flapping wing aircraft reported to have made successful flights. Thank you, 

Nathan Chronister


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmm never heard of that - Ill have a look around for you 8)


----------



## chronister (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks. I'd really appreciate it. I know there are several books about WW2 experimental aircraft. Does anyone know if they talk about flapping wings?


----------



## chronister (Dec 31, 2004)

Cheddar cheese, that sig file image is a strange photo. Are these cars up on a roof or something?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

i think that's a car in a rear view mirror..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

It is a reflection of the front nose of a Ford Mustang in a rear view mirror....

Why he has it as his siggy is beyond me.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

what does your siggy mean??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Hurensohn: Son of a Bitch!!!!!
Hau Ab: Piss Off!!!!!

The bottom saying:
To My Wingman: Thanks for nothing, you backstabbing son of a scraggy bitch whore....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Perfect!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

very good


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

I thought it rather witty...... 4 against 1?? Not very fair wouldnt u say????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Nope! Looks like he's screwed!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

good drawing though............


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

About as screwed as u can get in aerial combat, hence why I like the pic so much.... The sayings just came natural I suppose.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> It is a reflection of the front nose of a Ford Mustang in a rear view mirror....
> 
> Why he has it as his siggy is beyond me.....



Its the start of the chase scene of the film "Bullitt". You need to see the film toget the whole effect, its a great piece of filming.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

Try these links :

http://www.ornithopter.org/flappingwings/

ttp://www.ornithopter.de/

All I could find I'm afraid


----------



## magnocain (Dec 1, 2007)

Sky Captian and the World of Tomorrow had ornithopters.

I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 1, 2007)

An ornithopter on video. Now imagine this with the song "Danger Zone". 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-qS7oN-3tA_


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 2, 2007)

chronister said:


> Hello! I received a copy of an article recently, which describes Adalbert Schmid's c. 1942 experimental aircraft propelled by flapping wings. According to the article, which appeared in the German magazine Weltluftfahrt after the war, this aircraft flew successfully a number of times despite the unusual means of propulsion. I'd like to know if anyone has more information about this project, or other flapping wing aircraft reported to have made successful flights. Thank you,
> 
> Nathan Chronister



Look under Ornithopter. From what i understand (it was in German)the Schwingen was a sports aircraft,first flew 26 June 1942 near München. It flew 900 mtrs at a hight of 20 mtrs.


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 3, 2007)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> An ornithopter on video. Now imagine this with the song "Danger Zone".
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-qS7oN-3tA_




Can you say "metal fatigue"?

tom


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 3, 2007)

Metal fatigue like crazy, I imagine that would just be prone to snapping in no time... I wouldn't be paid enough to fly that thing. Flapping should be left to birds.


----------



## Velius (Dec 5, 2007)

Ornithopters are cool, but where could there ever be a practical purpose for such a flying machine in aviation; especially today. I saw the video, and I was waiting for it to crash and burn


----------

